# Check out my new set-up



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just got done setting up my tank for fire bellied toads. What do you all think.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

.,.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

water fall


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very cool, I like the second pic because it looks like its foggy.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice, if i was a frog i would love to live in that


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very nice, how many frogs you got in there?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

As of right now I have 5 but im was thinking of adding 5 more. Also does anyone know if I could add a beta to the water section or will the frogs either kill it by eating or will there skin toxin be to toxic for it?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Btw i as the water comes out to enter the river it runs through a carbon pad, i figured that it would be a more efficent filter than a submerable piece of sh*t filter.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone know with these live plants that i have that say tropical plants if i fully submerse them in water will it be to much? They are in little holders with some sort of pad.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

no idea about anything you had asked, however the tank is seriously kick ass


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the complements


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

That setup is kick ass not sure about the beta, but if u put mabe like a cory cat im pretty sure it would be fine wit em


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

idk about bettas but at work we put guppies in our firebellied toads tanks, they will end up getting ate but they look cool


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks really nice. What size tank is that?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a wicked setup


----------

